# Does Anyone Remember Lonnie Donegan?



## fureverywhere (May 2, 2016)

There's probably some of you that remember him from back in the day. I discovered his music when Elton John helped him put out an album in the 70's. I just put a bunch of his songs on my IPod.


----------



## Guitarist (May 2, 2016)

I do!


----------



## fureverywhere (May 2, 2016)

Another favorite


----------



## Ameriscot (May 3, 2016)

He was a Glaswegian.  I only remember the song about the gum, but my husband remembers him well.  

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/2400229.stm


----------



## Warrigal (May 3, 2016)

My Old Man's a Dustman?


----------



## ossian (May 3, 2016)

I remember hum very vaguely. He was a little before my time but as he was a Glaswegian, we knew of him and my father liked him. He was apparently very influential with the likes of The Beatles, Joe Brown and other early 60s bands because of the skiffle style which was easy to emulate. However, because of the likes of My Old Man and Does Your Chewing Gum, I found it very hard to take him seriously.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 3, 2016)

I saw him in concert as the opening act for Van Morrison.  Lonnie was the star turn - a fantastic entertainer.  Van Morrison was a miserable bugger although he has said that re-kindling Lonnie's career was a debt of gratitude for his musical influence.  
Lonnie (Tony Donegan) was one of Britain's most famous singers who was just reaching the top when Elvis and rock 'n roll  came along and that was that. It's true that he influenced many of the big names in music but as you say, ossian, his comedy songs often overshadowed his ability as a serious performer.  

Lonnie's son Peter, looks and sounds like his father and now tours with his own band.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 3, 2016)

Only know the chewing gum song, it was on the radio all the time and I used to sing along.


----------



## Guitarist (May 3, 2016)

I think I first heard this in a Herman's Hermits movie.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 3, 2016)

Great album cover, thank you Captain, I didn't know a lot about him.


----------



## Goldfynche (May 18, 2016)

I used to listen to him at school as a teenager.

Many years later my father in law who was a heating engineer came home one evening relating that he had had a furious row with him earlier that day about the layout of a new central heating system he was installing in L Ds house!


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 18, 2016)

Apparently he could be a hard person to get on with.  Someone said that he could start an argument with his own shadow.


----------

